# The Haunted Inn story is done!



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello Ghouls and Fiends,

I've completed and released a new interactive story on my Halloween Website: www.spookinite.com
It is a story about you visiting an old Inn that is supposedly Haunted by ghosts. But hauntings don't seem to be the only thing going around, a mystery is going on, why are people disappearing? What Ominous things are going on with the staff? Your haunted adventure begins here: http://spookinite.com/the_Inn/Outside_the_Inn.html

Good Luck,

The Spookinite Webmaster


----------

